# Tuning/chords question



## BlueSky12 (May 29, 2008)

Hello this is my first time posting so i hope this is the right place to post.Well the problem is i need to know how to tune a guitar to Aflat so the chords match the song.This is the song.How do you play it without a capo?Thanks alot i really aprectiate it.:smile:

The Final -Dir en Grey
original key:Ab /Capo:1/Play:G

Em7
toketeshimau ito o mitsume...

C
monji ni dekinai hidari te desu.

Em7
chi o nagasu tabi ni ikiteiru wake..

C
miidasu kotoba ga azayakade

Em7 C G D
te no naka ni wa aisu beku hito sae mo

Em7 C G D
hanabanashiku chitte

Em7 C G D
te no naka ni wa ikita imi kizan demo

Em7 C G D
demo munashiki hana to shiru

Em7
The Final

Em7
hitotsu futatsu to fuetsutzukeru... 

C F Em7
naze ni waraenai esa tonaru?

Em7
fukai goku no shin keshite modore wa shinai

Em7 F
ashita wo furarenai jigyakuteki
Em7
haibokusha Suicide is the proof of life

Em7 C G D
te no naka ni wa aisu beku hito sae mo

Em7 C G D
hanabanashiku chitte

Em7 C G D
te no naka ni wa ikita imi kizan demo

Em7 C G D
demo munashiki hana to shiru

Em7 C
So I can't live So I can't live

G D
Sou naku shita mono wa

Em7 C
So I can't live So I can't live

G D
mo umarenai

Em7 C
So I can't live So I can't live

Em7
ikiteru akashi sae

C D
So I can't live So I can't live

Em7 D
motomerarenai uta


Let's put an end... The Final

Em7
misui no tsubomi sakase yo.......


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Why don't you want to put a capo at the first fret?

Playing the chords in the key of G with a capo at the first fret will essentially put you in the key of Ab. Just think of the capo as a new artificial nut.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Well Ab is G#, so do as the chord sheet suggests and tune the guitar normally, stick a capo on the first fret and just play the chords shown. So you'll be playing a G but the root will be on the 4th fret instead of the 3rd = Ab/G#
Just play all your normal chords, but they'll all be shifted up a semitone. Think of the capo like a great big barre with a non-existent extra finger.

...unless I'm horribly misunderstanding your question?

Or you could play it like this:

The Final -Dir en Grey
original key:Ab /Capo:1/Play:G
Fm7
toketeshimau ito o mitsume...
C#
monji ni dekinai hidari te desu.
Fm7
chi o nagasu tabi ni ikiteiru wake..
C#
miidasu kotoba ga azayakade
Fm7 C# G# D#
te no naka ni wa aisu beku hito sae mo
Fm7 C# G# D#
hanabanashiku chitte
Fm7 C# G# D#
te no naka ni wa ikita imi kizan demo
Fm7 C# G# D#
demo munashiki hana to shiru
Fm7
The Final
Fm7
hitotsu futatsu to fuetsutzukeru...
C# F# Fm7
naze ni waraenai esa tonaru?
Fm7
fukai goku no shin keshite modore wa shinai
Fm7 F#
ashita wo furarenai jigyakuteki
Fm7
haibokusha Suicide is the proof of life
Fm7 C# G# D#
te no naka ni wa aisu beku hito sae mo
Fm7 C# G# D#
hanabanashiku chitte
Fm7 C# G# D#
te no naka ni wa ikita imi kizan demo
Fm7 C# G# D#
demo munashiki hana to shiru
Fm7 C#
So I can't live So I can't live
G# D#
Sou naku shita mono wa
Fm7 C#
So I can't live So I can't live
G# D#
mo umarenai
Fm7 C#
So I can't live So I can't live
Fm7
ikiteru akashi sae
C# D#
So I can't live So I can't live
Fm7 D#
motomerarenai uta
Let's put an end... The Final
Fm7
misui no tsubomi sakase yo.......

But I'd use a capo


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just in case you don't know what a capo is, this is a capo:

http://www.acousticmasters.com/AMG7thCapo.jpg


----------



## BlueSky12 (May 29, 2008)

Wow! Thanks alot devnulljp this really helps.I don't know alot about playing the guitar so thanks for figuring it out for me. 
Thanks for the tips to Jeff Flowerday i should get a capo sometime.


----------

